# Sonichu.com is down for me.



## kookerpie (Oct 5, 2013)

Anyone know whats up?


----------



## Watcher (Oct 5, 2013)

*Re: Sonichu.com is down fo me.*

This should be moved to the Cwcki forum section

The wiki goes down periodically. I'd wait a few hours.


----------



## Cwckifan (Oct 5, 2013)

Same here. Really, what's going on?


----------



## Surtur (Oct 5, 2013)

Moved to proper forum.


----------



## Mourning Dove (Oct 5, 2013)

Chris summoned the late Internet Lumberjack's spirit to cut it down.


----------



## Asperchu_Super_Fan (Oct 5, 2013)

Now if Megan just gets Chris a girlfriend, gets him unbanned from all of those stores, and then apologizes to him and Megagi, I think she might have a chance to win his HFA heart.


----------



## José Mourinho (Oct 6, 2013)

It's back now. Sorry, Chris.


----------



## Null (Oct 6, 2013)

Are they having hosting issues or something?


----------



## KatsuKitty (Oct 8, 2013)

The plan Cogsdev has isn't really sufficient for the volume of users it gets, I think anyway. Not sure. A higher plan was too much money considering it's just a (relatively) small satirical site, so more or less people just tolerate it. Also, I think spammers keep hitting it hard.


----------



## MerriedxReldnahc (Oct 8, 2013)

I was having issues with it all weekend until just now, and even then the loading took longer then usual. I thought maybe my cable service was just being weird because I've been having TV issues also. Maybe Chris used his underworld connections to get Charter on his side to punish the dang, dirty, trolls!   ha ha no


----------



## A Random (Oct 17, 2013)

It's not working right now.


----------



## José Mourinho (Oct 18, 2013)

Still works for me.


----------

